# North Georgia Mink



## JonathonJEB (Mar 27, 2013)

I seen this while I was turkey hunting today. I believe its the first one I have ever seen.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Mar 27, 2013)

sorry about the quality I just had a regular camera with me. I believe the video is better if you dont make it big.


----------



## Buck Roar (Mar 27, 2013)

That is cool. where in N GA is that


----------



## critterslayer (Mar 27, 2013)

Sweet! Thank you for posting. I was wondering if we had 'em up here.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 27, 2013)

Great video of the shy creatures. I see em trout fishing the Tellico river from time to time.


----------



## buckdog1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Took me 6 years to catch one. Not many left


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 28, 2013)

I saw my first Georgia mink last year on the bank of the Hooch just below Abbotts Bridge landing.  Cool!


----------



## Budda (Mar 28, 2013)

Kilt a weasel in the chicken coop last year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2013)

Cool video! Mink are like bobcats-they're actually really common but people don't see them often. We have plenty here in western NC, I used to trap them.


----------



## rigderunner (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice video i have never seen one


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 30, 2013)

I have only seen one in Georgia, have seen a few in Pennsylvania (used to live there) and in Canada while on fishing trips.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Go to the coast.  Youll see plenty.


----------



## wellwood (Apr 2, 2013)

I was fishing behind my house on the hooche and had a black mink walk up on me not to long ago.


----------



## number9 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have only seen one , that was in Douglas County about 12 years ago  nice to know they are still around .


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Apr 7, 2013)

I live in Fannin county and i've caught two.  both good sized buck mink, and both on small streams.  wish i could catch more.  by far my favorite fur bearer.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2013)

They prefer clean water, which is hard to find around here, found a dead one in Snellville two years ago.


----------



## mschlapa (Apr 24, 2013)

I saw one a few days ago


----------



## swampcat95 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have seen my fair share. There used to be a fair sized mink farm close to my home. Closed in the late 90's. always heard that many of those got out through the years. Have not seen any in the last few years though.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 4, 2013)

Have seen plenty of mink in north ga they are mostly nocturnal and very wary of people and human scent


----------



## PappyHoel (May 4, 2013)

I've seen one in the pet store that's it.


----------

